# Okaloosa Island Rookie Report



## Aquaphiliac (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello there,

I've been reading these forums a bit trying to get into this saltwater fishing. Finally, got down to Florida, went to Bass Pro tonight, got set up with a rod, and hooked up a bit later. (The young chap at Bass Pro was outstanding help and really knew what he was doing I think).

Anyways, nothing special here but thought I owed this crowd something for the help you all have posted to assist others.

Details:
Fished 1 mi W of the Destin Bridge on Okaloosa Island in the surf. I didn't get on the water until 1hr after high tide (8:40pm) and fished for the next two. Used a pre-rigged, double 1/0 hook, pompano rig with 2oz pyramid weight at the far end. The hooks were baited with frozen shrimp in no particular manner except to get the shrimp to stay on (head and shell removed). 

Literally, ever time I casted my bait was taken within 5 minutes, but usually grabbed within 10 seconds. I missed most fish but ended up with about 10 catfish in 2 hours. No other species. (I always read about you guys hating catfish, now I understand why  . 

Anyways, I ran out of shrimp and had to leave. 

I'm going tomorrow and plan to hit it two hours prior to high tide and stay 2 hours after. Hopefully this change will bring a new types of fish. Other than that I am looking for recommendations.

A couple questions though.
1. How do you know how much weight is best? Is 2oz enough? It seemed like it might have been getting pulled around in the surf but I'm not sure. Will more weight deter a fish from running with the bait?

2. I seemed to have best luck just holding the rod rather than having it in a holder. I let the fish pick up the bait multiple times and waited until it went for a long run to set the hook. Is this the preferred technique or does it make sense to be more proactive with setting the hook?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

Catfish seem to come out in force after dark. Try daytime fishing for better luck with pompano. Just my .02. Good luck!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You weight is totally dependent on the surf conditions. I like to stick to 2oz but if the surf is waist to chest or higher, you may need more... There are also "spider" weights that have metal prongs sticking out of it that allow you to use less weight than if you were to use a pyramid.

Setting a hook... I use circle hooks which, when pulled on, set themselves. The trick to keep your line tout while waiting and just reel to set your hook... you don't need to "yoke it"... in fact, many times with a circle, you'll just pull the hook out. Therefore, I prefer to leave the rod in the holder and wait for something to start messing with it. Start to slowly reel until you feel a good connection... then start the fight

There are guys on here that out fish me in their sleep and may have a different opinion, but this seems to work for me more often than not.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

walk around to the gulf side,better variety over there.tons of nasty catfish near the destin bridge.but a few sheepshead and reds are showing up but mainly cats...yuk!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

don't fish the surf at night. use fresh food quality shrimp. make your own leaders using flourocarbon with absolutely no swivels or hard leader. 1/O circle hooks. stay away from imported beer, its not cost effective.


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

'Aquaphiliac', Welcome to our world. I'll cut to the chase. A lot going on this Thankgiving Day to include gettting my gear together to head out toward my favorite spot(s) off of Navarre Beach within the hour. 

You asked a general question that one could spend a million typed characters typing a reply or four hours OJT on site at the beach. I simply will recommend, if you haven't, going to the 'Surf Fishing, Q and A' pages at:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/

Years of advice from experienced anglers that will post their lessons learned and give outstanding surf fishing guidance. Specific questions are better to frame the answer. And no, my screen name is not a responder. :no: If you're still down here, good luck. If not, you'll be locked and loaded for your next trip South to the water's edge. 

Eric in Navarre (Beach), FL.


----------

